# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  JDKOI 2nd Japan Grow Out Event Sakai Limited 2022

## pieth

Sahabat *KOIS* , tidak terasa kita sudah di tahun 2022, dan sudah saatnya lagi kita semua mengasah kejelian kita dalam hobby kita bersama, KOI. Kami bertekad untuk selalu meningkatkan standard keahlian dalam memilih KOI serta mempersiapkannya untuk bertanding.
Oleh karenanya, kali ini kami mempersiapkan 17 ekor Gosanke *Terbaik* untuk meramaikan acara _2nd Grow Out Event di 2022_ ini

17 Gosanke ini adalah dari *SAKAI CO. LTD* akan ditentukan dengan sistem LELANG dimulai dari saat ini sampai 1 April 2022 pk 21.00.

Tata cara lelang :
Lelang dimulai dengan Harga *¥380.000* dengan kelipatan *¥1.000* , dimulai tanggal *28 Maret 2022 – 1 April 2022 pukul 21.00* Waktu server KOIS.
Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting nomor ikan beserta nilai nya
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya. Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.
Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat-lambatnya tanggal 3 April 2022. Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari peserta yang menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut di atas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut kepada bidder ke-2.


Masa Grow Out : 1 Musim dari April 2022 – Musim Dingin 2022 (pertengahan Oktober 2022)



Penjurian akan dilakukan oleh
*Mr.Shinya Umeda
Mr.Motoharu
Mr.Yoshimici*
akan di pilih 3 ekor ikan terbaik
Juara 1,2,3 akan mendapat Free Azukari Until Next Year 2022-2023 (terms and condition for Guarantee Die is expired)


*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Pengiriman ikan akan di lakukan pada bulan Nov 2022 dengan Ongkos Kirim dari Japan 1box untuk 1ekor ikan. Biaya pengiriman akan di Info pada Bulan Nov 2022 sebelum di lakukan pengiriman ke Indonesia


*LAIN – LAIN :*
1. *Death Guarantee* _(Full Refund)_
2. *Colour Disappeared* _(not guarantee)_
3. *Force Majeure* _(not guarantee)_
4. *Female Guarantee* _(Full Refund)_
5. *Kurs 1Yen = Rp 125 ,-*


Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening :
A/N : *CV KOIS*
BCA cabang ALAM SUTERA, Tangerang.
A/C *6041 681 681*
Copy bukti pembayaran diupload ke forum ini atau WA ke *087868882200 Pieth*

*TATA CARA BID:*
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal. Contoh: #bid *88=380000* maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka ¥380.000


_Berikut Foto , Video masing-masing ikan_


*Spoiler* for _ Ikan No 1 - 5_: Show






























*Spoiler* for _ Ikan No 6 - 10_: Show































*Spoiler* for _ Ikan No 11 - 15_: Show
































*Spoiler* for _ Ikan No 16 - 17_: Show

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 13=380000

----------


## 29kois

#bid 8=380000

----------


## Zone

#bid 5 = 400000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 6=380000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 6=390000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 13=390000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 14=380000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 1=380000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 15=380000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 17=380000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 5=405000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 1=385000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 1=400000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 1=405000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 14=385000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 6=395000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 8=380000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 8=385000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 6=400000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 6=405000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 13=400000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 6=410000
#bid 15=390000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 6=450000

----------


## YuyuKangkang

#bid 17=381000

----------


## Mattdemon

#bid 7=380000

----------


## Mattdemon

#bid 8=380000

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 13=401000

----------


## YuyuKangkang

#bid 12=380000

----------


## Zone

#bid 5 =435000

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 6=460000

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 8=390000

----------


## idung

Testing testing

----------


## idung

#bid 8=395000

----------


## idung

#bid 6=465000

----------


## Achmad Deden

Testing 123 percobaan

----------


## YuyuKangkang

#bid 6=550000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 8=400000
#bid 1=410000

----------


## Zone

#bid 6 =570000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 1=415000
#bid 13=405000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 16=380000

----------


## MrNobody

#bid 8=401000

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 8=420000

----------


## Cia

#bid 16=381000

----------


## MrNobody

#bid 13=406000

----------


## idung

#bid 6=571000

----------


## Tiny

#bid 13=600000

----------


## Tiny

#bid 6=600000

----------


## MrNobody

#bid 8=421000

----------


## idung

#bid 6=601000

----------


## idung

#bid 13=601000

----------


## idung

#bid 8=422000

----------


## Tiny

#bid 6=602000
#bid 13=602000

----------


## idung

#bid 15=391000

----------


## idung

#bid 1=416000

----------


## MrNobody

#bid 8=423000

----------


## idung

#bid 6=603000
#bid 13=603000

----------


## Tiny

#bid 6=604000
#bid 13=604000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 1=417000

----------


## idung

#bid 6=605000
#bid 13=605000

----------


## Tiny

#bid 12=381000

----------


## Zone

#bid 15=395000

----------


## idung

#bid 1=418000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 1=420000

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 13=606000

----------


## YuyuKangkang

#bid 13=610000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 8=424000

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 6=606000

----------


## pieth

> #bid 13=610000


Om check DM yah thank you

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 13=620000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 6=610000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 1=421000

----------


## Tommy86

#bid 6=607000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 15=396000

----------


## Tommy86

#bid 6=611000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 4=380000

----------


## Zone

#bid 15 =400000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 15=401000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 6=612000

----------


## idung

#bid 6=650000
#bid 13=650000

----------


## zlatan

#bid 8 = 425000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 8=426000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 14=390000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 14=386000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 15=405000

----------


## Girin

#bid 15=402000

----------


## Tommy86

#bid 6 =651000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 15=410000

----------


## idung

#bid 6=660000

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 13=391.000

----------


## Achmad Deden

#bid 14=391000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 14=395000

----------


## Tommy86

#bid 6 =661000

----------


## Tommy86

#bid 6=661000

----------


## idung

#bid 6=670000
#bid 17=382000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 17=385000

----------


## idung

#bid 17=400000

----------


## Tiny

#bid 13=651000

----------


## FYG

#bid 14= 396000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 8=436000

----------


## zlatan

#bid 6 = 672000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 14=400000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 17=401000

----------


## idung

#bid 6=700000
#bid 13=700000

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 1=422000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 5=440000

----------


## zlatan

#bid 6 = 705000

----------


## Zone

#bid 8 =455000

----------


## Zone

> #bid 1=422000


sudah selesai misi mencari kitab ke barat om ??

----------


## idung

#bid 6=750000

----------


## idung

#bid 17=405000

----------


## FYG

#bid 14=401000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 8=456000

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 17=406000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 14=405000

----------


## Zone

#bid 5= 450000

----------


## idung

#bid 17=410000

----------


## Girin

#bid 15=411000

----------


## idung

#bid 1=425000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 1=423000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 5=451000

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 17=411000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 15=412000

----------


## Tommy86

#bid 6=751000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 14=406000

----------


## FYG

#bid 14=407000

----------


## Girin

#bid 15=413000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 14=410000

----------


## YuyuKangkang

#bid 17=415000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 14=415000

----------


## idung

#bid 6=760000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 14=416000
#bid 1=427000

----------


## B-Kenz

#bid 8=458000

----------


## FYG

#bid 14=416000

----------


## FYG

#bid 14=420000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 14=425000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 14=421000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 14=426000

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 17=416000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 14=430000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 8=460000

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 12=382000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 14=431000

----------


## Zone

#bid 5 =480000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 14=435000

----------


## FYG

#bid 14=432000

----------


## YuyuKangkang

#bid 12=383000

----------


## FYG

#bid 14=436000

----------


## idung

#bid 1=450000

----------


## Zone

#bid 6 = 800000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 14=450000

----------


## Saskiagotik

> #bid 5 =480000


Ampun om jangan galak2 

#bid 5=481000

----------


## idung

#bid 6=850000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 14=451000

----------


## FYG

#bid 14=451000

----------


## FYG

#bid 14=452000

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 12=384000

----------


## YuyuKangkang

#bid 12=385000

----------


## Zone

#bid 6= 1000000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 14=453000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 14=460000

----------


## B-Kenz

#bid 8=461000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 14=461000

----------


## idung

#bid 6=1100000

----------


## FYG

#bid14=462000

----------


## Tommy86

#bid 6=1001000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 14=470000

----------


## Zone

#bid 5 = 490000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 5=491000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 16=385000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 8=462000

----------


## Zone

> #bid 6=1100000


 :Yield:  :Yield:  :Clap2:

----------


## Zone

#bid 8 = 500000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 8=501000

----------


## Tommy86

#bid 6=1110000

----------


## FYG

#bid14=471000

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 1 = 451000

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 12=386000

----------


## Zone

#bid 8 = 520000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 14=471000

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 3=380000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 14=480000

----------


## YuyuKangkang

#bid 12=389000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 8=521000

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 12=390000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 14=481000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 14=490000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 14=491000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 14=500000

----------


## YuyuKangkang

#bid 12=391000

----------


## SunGoKoi

> sudah selesai misi mencari kitab ke barat om ??


Wkwkwkw.....udah lepas dari gunung 5 jari

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 14=501000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 14=510000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 14=511000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 14=520000

----------


## Zone

#bid 8 = 525000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 14=530000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 9=380000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 13=703000

----------


## Zone

> #bid 9=380000


aduuuh koq ada bang naga....

----------


## Zone

#bid 9 = 385000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 13=701000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 14=550000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 8=526000

----------


## idung

#bid 13=710000

----------


## Zone

#bid 8 = 540000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 13=711000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 8=541000

----------


## idung

#bid 13=710000

----------


## Zone

#bid 8 = 550000

----------


## idung

#bid 13=750000

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 8=542000

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 8=551000

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 8= 551000

----------


## Saskiagotik

:Cry:   :Cry:   :Cry:   :Cry:

----------


## Zone

#bid 8 = 570000

----------


## idung

#bid 13=710000

----------


## idung

Waduh udah closed ya

----------


## pieth

*CLOSED* 

Thanks for all participant's 
Good luck see you next Season ‼️

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 8=571000

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 8 = 571000

----------


## pieth

IKAN no. 14


IKAN no. 15


IKAN no. 16

----------


## pieth

IKAN no. 1


IKAN no. 6

----------


## pieth

IKAN no. 7

----------


## Saskiagotik

Ikan no 13

----------


## pieth

Ikan No 9

----------

